# Might be moving to san luis portosi



## Jene1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi, there is a big chance that my family and I will be moving to San Luis Portosi, Mexico. I am needing some information regarding schools etc. I have 3 children, grade 6, grade 5 (special Ed - Autism) and pre-K. Can you please suggest a good English/Spanish school for my children? Do you have any information about autism support in San Luis Portosi? Are there any residential areas in San Luis Portosi that a number of expats live in? Could you recommend any?? Thank you for any information, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Jene1 said:


> Hi, there is a big chance that my family and I will be moving to San Luis Portosi, Mexico. I am needing some information regarding schools etc. I have 3 children, grade 6, grade 5 (special Ed - Autism) and pre-K. Can you please suggest a good English/Spanish school for my children? Do you have any information about autism support in San Luis Portosi? Are there any residential areas in San Luis Portosi that a number of expats live in? Could you recommend any?? Thank you for any information, greatly appreciated.


I've never been to San Luis Potosí, so I'm afraid I can't help you with any of your questions. But I can alert you to the fact that the name of this city is San Luis P*o*tos*í*. Good luck with your move if it comes to pass!


----------



## Jene1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry, I meant San Luis Potosi.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You still need to find the i with the accent mark to write San Luis Potos*í*. Note that the accent mark replaces the dot. English has only one letter i, but the rest of the world has several variations affecting pronunciation. In this case, it causes the emphasis to be placed on that letter, instead of on the o.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

jene1:

I can´t discuss schools for your children with you because, when we looked into the possibility of moving there some seven years ago, we had no kids and the school situation was not of paramount importance to us exept insofar as a prosperous vity shold have decent to execllent schools. We looked into moving to a number of cities in Mexico and finally settled on deep southern Chiapas far from San Luis Potosí so I don´t pretend to be an expert on the city, which I liked but which my wife did not like. 

San Luis Potosí is a sprawling, industrial city in the high desert in north central Mexico and thus has a winter climate that can be quite cool to very cold at times. It has what I consider to be a charming, pedestrian friendly historic center with many architecturally splended colonial buildings and a large number of restaurants and other entertainment and cultural features. In the historic colonial center there are many excellent hotels or, if you prefer, there are many fine and modern hotels and motels just adjacent to the historic center so accomodations while you seek a proper residental area in whcih to live are easy to find and at reasonable cost. My guess is that if there is a significant expat colony in San Luis, most of those expats are working people and not retirees as you would find at Lake Chapala where we also live. If I were you I´d move to San Luis and search around there for a place to live with decent to very good schools. There are many nice neighborhoods and many marginal neighborhoods just as in any big city. Go there, rent by the week or month while you look around. There is no substitute for direct, personal information from people who live there.

I presume you speak Spanish fluently.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> You still need to find the i with the accent mark to write San Luis Potos*í*. Note that the accent mark replaces the dot. English has only one letter i, but the rest of the world has several variations affecting pronunciation. In this case, it causes the emphasis to be placed on that letter, instead of on the o.


On a non-Spanish keyboard holding the ALT key then on number pad typing 0237 will give you the í with accent.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you have a Mac, just click on EDIT and go to SPECIAL CHARACTERS.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isen't San Luis where the men wear those funny pointed boots?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> Isen't San Luis where the men wear those funny pointed boots? Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcNjnVqKZw4


Yep, some guys wear those
Same as some guys wear Mullet hairstyle in the US


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

ojosazules11 said:


> On a non-Spanish keyboard holding the ALT key then on number pad typing 0237 will give you the í with accent.



I've been feeling bad about this post since yesterday. As a mother of 3 trying to organize your family for a possible move to Mexico, I doubt how to type an í with an accent is on your priority list. Sorry. I was planning on posting more but didn't get back to it. 

Disclosure: I don't know much about San Luis Potosí personally, as I was only there once, briefly many years ago. However, I did find a contact on line which may be helpful in your search. This is the "Educational Center for Autistic Children & Youth in San Luis Potosi"
(CENTRO EDUCATIVO PARA NIÑOS AUTISTAS EN S.L.P.) They have a school program which runs from 9 a.m. - 1 p.m. Or individual sessions from 2-5 p.m. They use ABA (for those who are unfamiliar with this, Applied Behaviour Analysis is considered the most effective treatment for autism ). 

I realize you may want to have all 3 children in the same school, but I thought this place might be able to point you in the right direction regarding bilingual schools which could provide a supportive, healthy learning environment for your child with autism, along with your other children. 

If you don't speak Spanish and are unable to find someone at the school who speaks English to discuss what you are looking for let me know. I'd be happy to call the school on your behalf to get some further leads re possible schools in SLP to meet your family's needs. 

The contact info I found is:
CENTRO EDUCATIVO PARA NIÑOS AUTISTAS EN S.L.P
TELÉFONO: 0454444296705

DOMICILIO: Francisco Martinez De La Vega 3065 Esq. Simon Diaz, Col. Satelite. Fenapo. Satelite 78330

CUIDAD: San Luis Potosi

WEB:http://www.myspace.com/centrodeeducacionespecial

Let me know if you need help contacting them due to language- I'm fluent in Spanish.
I wish you well!


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

ojosazules11 said:


> I've been feeling bad about this post since yesterday. As a mother of 3 trying to organize your family for a possible move to Mexico, I doubt how to type an í with an accent is on your priority list. Sorry. I was planning on posting more but didn't get back to it.
> 
> Disclosure: I don't know much about San Luis Potosí personally, as I was only there once, briefly many years ago. However, I did find a contact on line which may be helpful in your search. This is the "Educational Center for Autistic Children & Youth in San Luis Potosi"
> (CENTRO EDUCATIVO PARA NIÑOS AUTISTAS EN S.L.P.) They have a school program which runs from 9 a.m. - 1 p.m. Or individual sessions from 2-5 p.m. They use ABA (for those who are unfamiliar with this, Applied Behaviour Analysis is considered the most effective treatment for autism ).
> ...


What a welcoming positive post throughout, ojosazules11... 

I'm sure the original poster appreciates it very much.


----------



## Jene1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you so much. I will definitely contact them. Unfortunately, I don't speak Spanish but if we move, it will be one of my priorities. Thanks again.


----------



## jan571 (Jul 1, 2013)

Jene1 said:


> Thank you so much. I will definitely contact them. Unfortunately, I don't speak Spanish but if we move, it will be one of my priorities. Thanks again.


Don't worry...... the Mexican people are much more helpful when they know you are trying. And you won't be put on the spot like here. They are much less anal about it and won't expect instant perfection and literacy. Good luck.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Jene1 said:


> Thank you so much. I will definitely contact them. Unfortunately, I don't speak Spanish but if we move, it will be one of my priorities. Thanks again.



Please let me know if you have difficulty communicating with the school due to language barriers. I'd be happy to give them a call and request this info based on what you wrote in your first post. By the way, the country code for calling Mexico is 52, so if calling from the US you would dial 01152-454444296705.

I think that is right- I'm a bit confused because I read elsewhere that San Luis Potosí's area code is 444 but the number I found for this school starts 454 then 444. I hope it works!


----------

